# Mywi won't initiate a network



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Jailbroke my iPhone using Spirit which was dead simple. Installed Rock and purchased mywi. Enterred all of my settings but mywi won't initiate a network. Tried the autofix with no change. HAve done full resets and even removed and reinstalled.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Were you able to correct it? What did you do to fix?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Managed to get mywi running. You can't use the longer 26 character WEP key, stick with 10 character and use a short SSID as well. 

However, now that the wireless network is established my iPad will connect but gets no Internet.

Anyone know the fixes for this newer issue?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Both your problems sound like what I go through every morning when I try to start MyWi. Generally my process is attempt Autofix, if that doesn't work, reboot iPhone, and if that doesn't work, reinstall MyWi. During each step I have to turn off WiFi on my iPad and back on to make sure I'm not hit with the DCHP renew bug on the iPad. I usually only have to go as far as reinstalling MyWi once a week or so.

I'm going to try your suggestion and change my 26 character WEP key down to a 10 character one and see if that alleviates any of my problems. Personally, I can't believe such an unreliable app got so many good ratings/reviews from people who've bought it. Almost makes me wish I held out for a 3G iPad. Oh well, at least once it starts working it seems to work good.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

This is also another example of why the app store works despite all the complaints. This app is unstable and expensive compared to most iPhone apps. In the iPhone economy, $10 for a buggy piece of software is shouldn't happen.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hopefully someone can come up with a workaround whereby we can tether to the iPhone using the iPad camera connection kit...I wasn't thrilled with Rogers iPad data offerings, but figured the Jailbreak route would work out fine..now it doesn't seem to be that foolproof...thanks for making us aware...


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Macified said:


> Managed to get mywi running. You can't use the longer 26 character WEP key, stick with 10 character and use a short SSID as well.
> 
> However, now that the wireless network is established my iPad will connect but gets no Internet.
> 
> Anyone know the fixes for this newer issue?


Thanks for the tip Macified! yesterday I switched my WEP key down to 10 characters and my SSID down to 4 and today, for the first time since I got it, MyWi started on its first try without 15 minutes of fighting.

As for your iPad connecting but no internet problem, did you try just turning the Wifi Off and back on in the iPad? I'm pretty sure that one is the iPad WiFi bug and not a MyWi bug. Hopefully the rumors are true and Apple will be releasing a fix for it soon.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Aside from the first time I launched mywi I haven't had an issues. On initial launch it took a couple of tries and a reboot, but once it "stuck" it hasn't failed on me again yet.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

We managed to get a connection on an iPhone 3G through my 3Gs yesterday afternoon. I will play with iPad tonight when I have access to it again. 

We have had no problems with the wifi in the iPad other than slightly weaker signal compared to our laptops. The iPad reconnected to our home network without issues after failing on the mywi test. iPad also connected to an office network without issue.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Didn't get to try with the iPad last night but did try it out at a local Costco. Created and connected to the network no problem and tried speedtest.net. 3+MB/sec down when connected to a server in Montreal from Markham. Don't remember the up speed. 

The real point is that the mywi part seems to be working now. Just keep those passwords and SSIDs short.


----------



## Ollen (May 22, 2010)

How do you change the WEP key & SSID?


----------

